# USB Driver Problem



## isglou (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, I have been having a serious problem with my USB for some time now. I am on a Sony Vaio PCG-FRV27 laptop running XP Pro SP2. No devices work with my USB Ports. In device manager, under Universal Serial Bus controllers my three USB controllers show up with exclamation marks. I have uninstalled these and on reboot the add new hardware wizard pops up, searches for drivers and fails to install them. I am completely clueless as to why my computer is failing to install my USB ports. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Download Everest from this thread and post a report of all the sub-sections in "Motherboard".
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...ios-articles/117420-everest-home-edition.html


----------



## isglou (Apr 2, 2007)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer VAIO-HTCH40XPP
Generator Administrator
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2007-04-01
Time 20:46


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping C1
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2
Original Clock 2667 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 20x / 20x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 478 Pin uPGA
Package Size 3.50 cm x 3.50 cm
Transistors 55 million
Process Technology 6M, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu, Low-K
Die Size 131 mm2
Core Voltage 1.475 - 1.55 V
I/O Voltage 1.475 - 1.55 V
Typical Power 38.7 - 89.0 W (depending on clock speed)
Maximum Power 49 - 109 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F27h
IA Brand ID 09h (Intel Pentium 4)
Platform ID 0Fh (Socket 478)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 37
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 0

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Not Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Not Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)  Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Not Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000002-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F27-00010809-00004400-BFEBF9FF
CPUID 00000002 665B5101-00000000-00000000-007B7040
CPUID 80000000 80000004-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-36362E32-007A4847

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 000A-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-1411-0014
MSR 0000008B 0000-0037-0000-0000
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-0002-00C9


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name Sony Corporation Q-Project

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 4266 MB/s


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 446 MB
Used 369 MB
Free 77 MB
Utilization 83 %

Swap Space:
Total 1057 MB
Used 342 MB
Free 714 MB
Utilization 32 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 1504 MB
Used 712 MB
Free 792 MB
Utilization 47 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active No

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Install more system memory to improve applications performance.


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Infineon 64D32020GDL7B ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Infineon 64D32020GDL7B
Serial Number 0273FA9Bh 
Manufacture Date Week 34 / 2003
Module Size 256 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2100 (133 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 142 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Infineon Technologies AG
Product Information http://www.infineon.com/cgi-bin/ifx/portal/ep/home.do?tabId=1

[ DIMM2: Infineon 64D32020GDL7B ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Infineon 64D32020GDL7B
Serial Number 0273FF12h 
Manufacture Date Week 34 / 2003
Module Size 256 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type  Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2100 (133 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 142 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Infineon Technologies AG
Product Information http://www.infineon.com/cgi-bin/ifx/portal/ep/home.do?tabId=1


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 2T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 256 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type ATI RS200M
Graphics Controller Status Enabled
Graphics Frame Buffer Size 64 MB

AGP Controller:
AGP Version 2.00
AGP Status Enabled
AGP Device ATI Radeon IGP-340M (RS200M)
AGP Aperture Size 128 MB
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP Speed 4x
Fast-Write Supported, Disabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html
Driver Download http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

[ South Bridge: ULi/ALi M1533/1535/1543 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge ULi/ALi M1533/1535/1543
Revision 00

AC'97 Audio Controller:
Audio Controller Type ULi/ALi M5451
Codec Name Analog Devices AD1981B(L)
Codec ID 41445374h
S/PDIF Output Not Supported

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html
Driver Download http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Phoenix
System BIOS Date 04/17/03
Video BIOS Date 03/04/08

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Suggestion System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP Host-PCI Bridge

Offset 00: 02 10 B2 CB 06 01 30 22 02 00 00 06 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E8 08 00 80 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 11 64 08 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 0D 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 83 93 00 80 00 10 11 11 00 30 13 11 
Offset 60: BD 0C 00 00 24 26 E2 56 00 0A 25 00 70 EB C0 D1 
Offset 70: E1 09 20 30 44 44 84 84 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 96 10 83 00 30 00 30 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 1C 07 1F 07 00 00 00 E4 7F A4 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 00 20 00 17 02 00 0F 04 03 00 00 05 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 02 00 08 00 00 00 04 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 FF 5A 15 05 0F 00 1C FF 1F 11 00 84 0C 
Offset D0: F4 27 09 00 F5 27 49 00 2A 00 20 10 00 00 00 FF 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 FF 
Offset F0: 1F 00 09 00 00 00 00 FF 00 08 10 18 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: ATI Radeon IGP-340(M) / Radeon 7000 IGP AGP Controller

Offset 00: 02 10 10 70 07 00 20 02 00 00 04 06 00 63 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 44 A1 A1 20 22 
Offset 20: 50 E0 50 E0 00 F0 F0 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F00: ULi/ALi M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

Offset 00: B9 10 57 54 07 00 90 02 00 00 03 07 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 40 E0 01 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 22 C0 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 4D 10 58 81 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F00: ULi/ALi M5451 AC-Link Controller Audio Device

Offset 00: B9 10 51 54 07 00 90 C2 02 00 01 04 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 88 00 00 00 10 40 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 02 18 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 40 08 E2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 E6 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: ULi/ALi M7101 Power Management Controller

Offset 00: B9 10 01 71 00 00 00 02 00 00 80 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 40 00 00 00 80 20 00 AA 20 08 30 00 00 00 08 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5F 01 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 A5 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 00 00 00 0E 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 C7 11 00 B2 BE FE FE 00 
Offset 80: 66 88 13 1B 00 32 00 00 0E 00 00 2A 99 00 00 99 
Offset 90: 30 03 00 00 00 00 00 0B C8 00 C4 41 00 40 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 28 00 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 8C 00 08 00 90 01 00 20 04 01 01 02 01 00 94 
Offset C0: 1B 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 46 04 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 40 00 32 C0 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 80 40 80 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 00 20 6E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F00: ULi/ALi M1533 PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: B9 10 33 15 0F 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 11 0B C0 5D 42 00 03 99 09 33 99 00 00 CD 33 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 40 02 00 02 00 5C 00 80 00 00 00 E0 F0 
Offset 60: 60 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 
Offset 70: D2 00 2B 00 00 1F 81 36 00 54 C9 F8 20 80 00 91 
Offset 80: A5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: Ricoh RL5C476 CardBus Controller

Offset 00: 80 11 76 04 07 00 10 02 AA 00 07 06 00 40 82 00 
Offset 10: 00 20 40 E0 DC 00 00 22 00 02 02 00 00 F0 EF FF 
Offset 20: 00 F0 EF FF 00 F0 EF FB 00 E0 EF FF 00 FD 00 00 
Offset 30: FC FD 00 00 00 FC 00 00 FC FC 00 00 0B 01 00 04 
Offset 40: 4D 10 58 81 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 63 04 63 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 4D 10 58 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 0A FE 
Offset E0: 00 C0 C0 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F01: Ricoh RL5C476 CardBus Controller

Offset 00: 80 11 76 04 07 00 10 02 AA 00 07 06 00 40 82 00 
Offset 10: 00 30 40 E0 DC 00 00 02 00 03 03 00 00 E0 EF FB 
Offset 20: 00 E0 EF FB 00 00 00 E4 00 F0 FF E7 00 FA 00 00 
Offset 30: FC FA 00 00 00 F9 00 00 FC F9 00 00 0A 02 80 00 
Offset 40: 4D 10 58 81 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 63 04 63 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 4D 10 58 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 0A FE 
Offset E0: 00 40 C0 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F02: Ricoh RL5C552 IEEE1394 Controller

Offset 00: 80 11 52 05 06 00 10 02 02 10 00 0C 00 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 40 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 03 02 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 80 80 16 00 00 04 00 00 20 00 00 66 66 32 12 
Offset 90: 48 60 66 10 00 00 02 00 54 80 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 02 04 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 C8 
Offset E0: 00 C0 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0C F00: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 50 00 03 0C 08 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 11 03 00 C6 00 30 C4 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0C F01: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 50 00 03 0C 08 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 10 03 00 C2 00 30 C0 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0C F02: VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 04 31 13 00 10 02 51 20 03 0C 08 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 48 40 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 5A 00 80 00 00 00 00 04 0B BB BB 53 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0F F00: ULi/ALi M5229 IDE Controller

Offset 00: B9 10 29 52 05 00 90 02 C4 FA 01 01 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: C1 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 4A 00 00 00 00 30 00 20 C1 00 00 BA 3A 
Offset 50: 02 00 00 8B 55 55 0F 0A 02 31 31 00 02 31 31 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 9C 00 00 00 4C 40 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D05 F00: ATI Radeon IGP-340M (RS200M) Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 37 43 87 02 B0 02 00 00 00 03 08 FF 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 F0 01 A0 00 00 00 00 50 E0 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 58 81 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 20 00 07 02 00 2F 
Offset 60: 04 03 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.x...........................IBM............... 761295520......
C000:0040 ??..............2003/04/08 16:12................G...M.X.........
C000:0080 ..JE1 TEST BIOS Br2322 Rel785 Base Br2155...(C) 1988-2002, ATI T
C000:00C0 echnologies Inc. BK5.0.0 VR001.000.007.008.005.000.001.001 msson
C000:0100 y.je1 v611 .MS2 AGP DGN1UN..`.......`.?.hU..........(.....M.X.7C
C000:0140 .........u.kU.......?...$TVS:.p.Q.......3..T.I."...............
C000:0180 PCIR..7C........x.......RADEON IGP 340M ...h_....3!.............
C000:01C0 ...........h_....3!........................0 ..3Q..CD..<..... ..
C000:0200 ...A........P ....X .A`.T......M.......[.H.........B.........B.
C000:0240 [email protected]@........dM........dM.........H......
C000:0280 [email protected]
C000:02C0 .-.............L...8........L.....L..........H.<.B..............
C000:0300 .........B.....B....H.<..A...A....T.?0T...A.........-....H.....$
C000:0340 ATI...C.....#.D.....................h....g.`.........d.........h
C000:0380 .........l......................................................
C000:03C0 ........................f`....>4..u....4....6............u......


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I can't seem to find any chipset drivers from Sony or ATI.

Try this:

Right click on one of the devices with the excimation point. Then, select Update/Install.

When the Add New Hardware Wizard comes up, select if you are connected to the internet.

In the next screen, select "Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)".

Next, put a check in the box labeled "Include this location in the search". For the location, select "C:\WINDOWS\inf\" **

Click next, and see if it finds and coppies a driver. If it works, then reboot, and reinstall the drivers for the other devices if necessary.

** If you cannot select this location, unhide hidden files and folders. Control Panel > Folder Options > View tab > Show hidden files and folders.


----------

